# Quantum Energy pti 10 for sale



## Jeremy28 (Dec 1, 2007)

I posted this on the old forum months ago but surprisingly noone bought it. I bought it a year ago (with receipt) for 130 frickin bones! I used it a couple times casting and then probably 8 times ice fishing and thats it. I bought a bigger one and haven't used this one for 7 or 8 months. Its the best quantum you can get in which there are three sizes (10 Pti, 20 Pti, and 30 Pti). This ones the smallest of the three. I was just getting into fishing and later realized that I would like one with a bigger spool. Sell for $50, live in St. George. Call 435-632-7545 or [email protected]. Will mail or do whatever to get it to you as long as no risk on my part. (the base is titanium so it has fnigerprint smudges all over it).

http://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z297 ... C00527.jpg

http://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z297 ... C00528.jpg


----------



## Jeremy28 (Dec 1, 2007)

Sold


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Good job. Wish that would happen with my old car.

Anyone want a good project car for cheap? :lol:


----------

